# Gnarly Rack



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

So our rack was finally assembled today and I've been fussing with it all night. My beau is to be credited for all his hard work. It's still a work in progress, but that's the fun part so I'm in luck. 
When it's completed we want to run some t5s along the lower two shelves housing one ten gallon, one five gallon grow out and one 20L and compact fluorescent 65k lights across the top which will hold three vertical tens. 

Here are some of the tanks: 









Background-less, horizontal ten gallon. I'm really keen on this tank, it's been waiting for something to come live in it. I just don't know what would be best.









This is the Iquitos five gallon grow out tank.

& the only finished ten vert at the moment can be seen here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/72508-new-ten-gallon-first-conversion.html

All together now- the rack. 









Tomorrow's goal is to get some glass cut to make some tops for the ten and the five. & We still need to upgrade our lighting, but what we have now will do just fine for the interim. There are still two ten gallons to finish and the 20. I'm really going to enjoy the process. I'll be updating the progress of those tanks here


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

looks good
I love the piece of driftwood in the tank on the bottom of the rack


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. I actually did a bit of work on the 20L.
The back ground is done and it's planted, I just need to get some glass cut for the top and I will be needing better lighting for it. There's no rush though. This viv is for three leucpmelas that are still tadpoles at the moment. 

Here are a few pictures of the tank. 

We're going to need to upgrade from a three foot rack to a four foot one, because this hobby is way too addicting.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks good. Some leaf litter would really complete that 20L and your luecs will love it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks very much. 
& Yup, leaf litter will most certainly be added. As well as a healthy helping of springs to live in the leaves.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Really liking your setup i just started also started with my first rack and am loving it! I wish i would have hoved hooked evything up before so i dont keep disturbing my roomies the azureus pair they look at with me with anger whenever i move something and the male jumps at me when he sees me coming close to the shelf now!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

My rack is growing! And that's always good. 
Here it is at its current state: 










Starting at the top shelf, left to right the vivs hold the following: 0.0.1 juvenile R. Ciliatus, 0.0.3 Standard Imitator, and 3.0.0 H. Azureiventris. The middle shelf has 1.0.3 D. Leucomelas, and the bottom shelf has a tank for extra plants and bugs and a 0.0.1 midget Leucomela. Eventually, I will be moving my gecko into a bigger home, and take his tank off the rack, leaving room for another ten gallon vert and another species of thumb  

Some close ups of the tanks: 
The newest addition, just introduced the frogs a day or two ago 










It still has a lot of growing in to do. 
& a shot of someone trying to sneak out of the cameras view 










Azureiventris home, all freshly trimmed up and lead litter replenished.










I'll be redoing this tank in the near future, and putting my boys in a horizontal with fake rocks. 
A nice flower 










20 Long 










I will be adding more leaf litter soon, it's all gotten very trampled and soggy. 

Lovely Leucomela 









And lastly my ten gallon for my runt Leucomela










Thanks for looking


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Since the move everything has been all over the place, and I've been pretty slow to put it back together since we'll just be moving in a few months again anyway. 

But here is a picture of the Imitators tank. 










& little Miss Imi


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Lovely tanks and frogs!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## topart (Oct 17, 2012)

Great looking. Keep posting and I'll follow. Always nice to see how others handle different types of vivs.

It is an addicting hobby  My 10 x 12 frog room has become a series of small paths between all the "stuff". (Thanks to many friends and moderators on the board!!) And I just started in October.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't know how I managed to miss this thread... 

Good looking setups and frogs... You should post more pics!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words! :

I've got a few more tanks not pictured, I'm just unhappy with how disheveled the basement is at the moment (I have even more tanks to add) but I'll most certainly post more!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I have two new tanks in the works right now. Well, I have five new tanks in the works but I'm only coming closer to finishing up two of them right now. I'm not in a huge rush because my boyfriend is starting to impose restrictions on the number of tanks, frogs and plants I am attempting to add, so I am just trying to go slowly.

I hoping to put an obligate in this one, I'm just not positive which, Esperanza or Popa? It's an 18x18x24 exo to match the two others I have set up. I'll post pictures of the trio once this one is done and they make a nice row. 

Just some wood, I have a bit more silicone and peat to fix up.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

The tanks are growing in nicely.~!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> ...because my boyfriend is starting to impose restrictions on the number of tanks, frogs and plants I am attempting to add...


Sounds familiar...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good Katrina. Esperanza or popa might depend on what plants you decide to use to bring out the frogs' colors, etc. Either way, I can see that piece of wood with a few broms attached to it!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Well. I couldn't decide between Popa or Esperanza. So I have decided to go in a completely different direction and go for Caynarachi 

I have planted the tank with a few clippings & I think with a bit of time it will look like a home for some frogs. I am still going to add several smaller broms to the wood.










This is the dresser I have my three 18x18x24 Exo Terra's on. I have my Bastis in the far right and my Iquitos in the center tank. 










Jeff is going to gut the drawers, brace the center and create shelves for two 20Gs and lights underneath these tanks, as I'm running out of room. He's such a good sport. 

& this is what I'm working with on the other side of the basement right now 










I still have some work to do on this. Organizing and fussing. I will eventually have three 10G verts across the top, and the bottom row will just be another 20L. 
& the 29 on the far right was a paludarium that first started my interest in planted tanks, even before I had even considered putting frogs in them. It was out of commission for some time and I finally started rebuilding (much more efficiently) in a new(er) 29. 
So I have a few things to play around with for now.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

A few more pictures to add: 

My super fat Iquitos females just sitting around waiting for me to dump the flies










A beautiful little fern I just received from a friend: 










And the final lay out (minus a few broms) of the tank for my Caynarchi Fantasticas arriving in June from UE.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my frogs from today. They are certainly enjoying the change of the season. 

a male Santa Isabel transporting quite a few tadpoles


some imitator females plastered to the front of their tank listening to a calling male


I took a video of the standard imitator calling from his QT tank, but I can't get sharing it quite right... if anyone could PM me instructions I'll put it up.


----------



## memphisdank (May 3, 2013)

cool stuff!! fo sho!!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

A few more... 

The desk I was using in the basement has now been taken over by plants to be planted, tanks to finish and tadpoles... 










I have the sneakiest bastimento... I hope they are hiding babies in there somewhere.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

Very cool tanks/ frogs. Ill definitely be watching this thread. I really like the 3 exos next to each other. I'd like to see the construction when u mod that dresser to put more tanks inside. That's gonna be dope. (Yes I just said dope) 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

zachxbass said:


> Very cool tanks/ frogs. Ill definitely be watching this thread. I really like the 3 exos next to each other. I'd like to see the construction when u mod that dresser to put more tanks inside. That's gonna be dope. (Yes I just said dope)
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks  

Yes, I'll definitely post pictures of the construction. We'll be doing it one of these days, or, Jeff will be doing it while I take pictures...


----------



## PappaFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice setups. It is amazing that froggers aquariums multiply almost as much as the little frogs!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Here are a few new pictures of some frogs 

Leucomela









My awesome new vanzolini, curtesy of Carola1155, in their grow out

















Standard Imitator 









Fantasticus Caynarachi 

















Fant


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm still shocked that guy started calling for you already... I'm crossing my fingers hoping you got a lady in there with him too!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> I'm still shocked that guy started calling for you already... I'm crossing my fingers hoping you got a lady in there with him too!


Me too!

I tried to embed the video, but failed, so here's the link in the event anyone is interested in my three month old vanzo calling:


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Er.... where?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Er.... where?



Oh silly me, here: 
YouTube


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

How bout this?


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice tanks, looks like a addiction is growing! Wish I had some sense of artistic ability.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Katrina... updates? How are things?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

eos said:


> Hey Katrina... updates? How are things?


Hey Riko, things are going swimmingly. I have a decent sized collection at the moment, but things have hit a wall so to speak, with space issues. 

I'm having a shelf build for me to hold four 18x18x24 Exo Terras, so that will free up a little bit of room and make the display look more organized. 

I have been slacking with updates, so I'll be sure to post some pictures soon.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Hey Riko, things are going swimmingly. I have a decent sized collection at the moment, but things have hit a wall so to speak, with space issues.
> 
> I'm having a shelf build for me to hold four 18x18x24 Exo Terras, so that will free up a little bit of room and make the display look more organized.
> 
> I have been slacking with updates, so I'll be sure to post some pictures soon.


Seems like your collection has grown quite a bit! Do you still have Santa Isabels?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

eos said:


> Seems like your collection has grown quite a bit! Do you still have Santa Isabels?


I do have them! Though, I've scaled down a bit and now I only have four of them. They are fun, noisy little frogs.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

So this is how I currently have things set up... 


I have three 10G vertical tanks across the top, one 20L in the middle, and three 10G tanks along the bottom. I have some extra plant tanks to the left & one of my Exo-Terras isn't picture because it would be behind me in this picture. Eventually I will have a shelf to house four Exo-Terras, all to the left of the rack. 
I've been meaning to take some close ups of all the tanks with the plants as they are currently. 

Some frog pictures: 


















There is so much variation in the fants 
& a brand new tank to pay with


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey look! an update 

nice transport shot on the leuc. 

Are you having any success with the fants yet?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> I do have them! Though, I've scaled down a bit and now I only have four of them. They are fun, noisy little frogs.


Sweet. Holla at me if you wanna sell some froglets and/or tads. 

Nice backpacking pic of the leuc too.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> hey look! an update
> 
> nice transport shot on the leuc.
> 
> Are you having any success with the fants yet?


Thanks 

& yes, I've had some breedeing from them, I've had a few tadpoles, but none of them have made it longer than a few weeks yet, although I have been leaving them in the tank. I might start pulling them and see if I have more success.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

The Exos:


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome tanks and collection... You keep some frogs i plan on keeping in the near future. basti!!!!!!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Gnarly said:


> The Exos:
> 
> [


They all look awesome. But this one!! woooo! I like the vine/root work on the background.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

JonRich said:


> They all look awesome. But this one!! woooo! I like the vine/root work on the background.


Thanks so much Jon! It was a lot of fun to build, messy, but still a good time. & the Bastis are great, you won't be disapointed to keep them. 

Here's a link to the thread on the vine Exo, in the event you're interested: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76134-exo-terra-revision.html

Happy frogging


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I had missed the other thread about the vines. In this regard, I would like to ask you if the vines are still as you made them or if you've noticed that the coating starts to come off. Let me explain. In some points of the backgrounds I made ​​about three years ago (GS + silicone, with coco fiber and humus), I noticed that the coating has almost disappeared.
Great tanks and frogs collection! Congrats


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> I had missed the other thread about the vines. In this regard, I would like to ask you if the vines are still as you made them or if you've noticed that the coating starts to come off. Let me explain. In some points of the backgrounds I made ​​about three years ago (GS + silicone, with coco fiber and humus), I noticed that the coating has almost disappeared.
> Great tanks and frogs collection! Congrats


Thanks kindly for the compliment  

In regards to the vines, I haven't had any issues with them that I've noticed. I did get a nice little green layer on some of them, but other than that they look almost exactly as when I first made them about two years ago.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Tanks are looking good!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Some more shuffling tanks & organization. It creates more free space for more tanks 










My Caynarachi Fants creeping on me


















& a new tank for my Vanzolini bachelors, if anyone has a lady friend available, let me know  



















The boys in their new digs. These frogs are not even the tenets bit shy, and are such a joy to watch.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

That striped vanzolinii was one of my favorites to morph out... cool to see it still hasn't lost it.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

carola1155 said:


> That striped vanzolinii was one of my favorites to morph out... cool to see it still hasn't lost it.


he is particularly handsome. & he knows it, he's out and about calling all day long.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

haha their momma and daddy did a great job with them... I don't get THAT involved with my frogs...


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

carola1155 said:


> That striped vanzolinii was one of my favorites to morph out... cool to see it still hasn't lost it.


That vanzo with the solid stripe is awesome!!
Very nice set up it looks like it is coming along very well


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

A few more photos:


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

where did you get your caynarachi fonts? i've been thinking about getting some


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> where did you get your caynarachi fonts? i've been thinking about getting some


I got them from UE directly.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

nice! one day i'll justify a purchase


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good there Katrina.


----------

